# North Myrtle, Oct 4-14



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

I am quite a newbie when it comes to surf fishing. We are going on vacation to North Myrtle (Cherry Grove near the pier). I plan on surf casting every day. I'm pretty sure my equipment is up to snuff, and in previous years I had no problem getting finger mullet with the casting net for bait. 

My first question is, what should I be expecting this year? 

I have lots of other questions, but I'll start with this one and see where it goes.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/onthewater/photogallery/2002fall/2.shtml

That's what you can expect in the Myrtle Beach area in the October timeframe. Remember, release. That one was too.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Well now I'm psyched. Nice fish in that set of pics. Ok, here is a real newbie question. What do I do if I land a shark, say 3 feet or so? The idea kinda scares me, and I know they can be quite common in those parts.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Cut the line and let it go. Just don't try to land one on the pier. Some of the piers in Myrtle Beach are pretty anal about you bringing them up or fishing for them. There is actually an ordinance against shark fishing/landing sharks in Horry County. So don't mess with the shark, cut the line.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't plan on doing any pier fishing, strictly surf, but your advise is still well taken. Are there any other baits I should look into aside from finger mullet, just to broaden my chances/variety a bit? Or should they keep me busy? Also, what if any license do I need for surf casting (and the occasional casting net for bait)?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

No license is needed for fishing or netting from the beach. Mullet should keep your hands full, most fish can't pass up fresh cut or live mullet.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

How many poles are too many? 

Let me clarify, I have two bigger rods (9' and 12' with abu 7000's) and a 6' footer for throwing a spoon when I get bored. See any real problems with having them all working at the same time? Remember, I'm rather new at this, just well armed.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Those sound about right. However, when the bite is really good, you might want to keep it to one rod per person.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

I guess I'll find out, since I am the only person. My wife would just scream and jump around if it got too hectic 

Ok, next query. In your opinion, what should I keep? I would sure love to catch a good sized "eatin fish" while we are down there. What is the best tasting, and the easiest to prepare that I am likely to catch? I've only ever eaten one of my catches(21" speckled sea trout in TX), and really enjoyed that, but it was many years ago. My wife loves fish, and I don't think we would care how it was prepared (deep fried, baked, etc.) 

Any thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Bluefish will take cut mullet and are good baked if you bleed them right away. Small sharks are good eating too, just make sure you don't pull one in with a big audience, hint hint, wink wink, say no more. Some people love redfish, but I will not harm a single one.

Live bait might produce a flounder or a trout, sand fleas might get you a pompano which is the best of all. Lightly sautee that and mmmmmmm, good.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

I've seen talk of sand fleas on some other threads here. Will they be something I'll find for sale in October, or will I have to go hunting for them? I'd rather not spend too much time looking for sand fleas if I can help it. Would the Cherry Grove Pier have them perhaps?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Not sure if Cherry Grove would have them since I've never been there, but if they have half a lick of sense, they should. If not, go to Walmart or a baitstore and get some frozen ones. Just stick them on a small circle hook and pitch them out there with just enough weight to hold it down. Live ones are best and you can sometimes find them in the surf. Look for the little V's in the sand as the wave recedes. There's a sandflea there.


----------



## ukpk (Aug 7, 2003)

Eddy, I spent the last week in Cherry Grove, the pier has any bait that you might need including sand fleas.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for the tips! How was the fishin' Ukpk?


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

*apache pier*

Just a thought, if it was me I wouldn't go on cherry grove pier, I would go down the road a few miles and fish Apache Pier. This is the longest pier on the east coast, is covered in two places in case of rain or hot sun, has running water bathrooms on the end, has intercom system where you can order from tackle shop or restaurant and they will deliver it out to you on pier. The people are friendly and helpful (haven't found that to be true on cherry grove since daughter took over running pier). 

PS: the middle covered section of apache has wet bar, dance floor and live music @ nite


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Well, I wasn't going to fish from a peir (staying in a beach house a few hundred yards south of Cherry Grove) but....

"intercom system where you can order from tackle shop or restaurant and they will deliver it out to you on pier" & "wet bar"

Just might get me to change my mind!!!!!!!!!

Do you still call that fishing in SC?


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

*Fishing in SC*

I live in VA but for the last 20 years (approx) make trip to coast at least twice a month starting in April and ending in Oct following the king mackeral. I usually start the year on the piers around Wilmington, NC and fish north to the Outer Banks as water warms and the kings and cobia show up. However twice a year the Myrtle Beach chamber of commerce holds a king tournament on the area piers. My sons and I usually fish at least one of these each year so over time we have tried all of the piers in MB. Without question Apache pier is the most "fisheman friendly" pier we have ever fished and Cherry Grove was the most " non friendly." In fact when we got in the pier house and asked a few questions concerning fishing the rudeness of the management resulted in us deciding to NOT fish on the pier, drive 70 miles north and fish in Long beach, NC. All the other piers in MB have great management, Apache is just so accomadating.


----------



## ukpk (Aug 7, 2003)

ukpk said:


> *Eddy, I spent the last week in Cherry Grove, the pier has any bait that you might need including sand fleas. *


There was some action. In the surf ,whiting in the breakers fun with light tackle with shrimp, also caught a ray, and a dog fish that tested the 10' pole using cut mackrel. Caught some dog fish off the pier, again on the cut bait. The pier was slow going. I also spent a morning at the state park pier, caught a couple of croaker using shrimp.


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

ukpk, If you're lucky the spots maybe running. If so, then the only bait you'll need are bloodworms. Last year during the second weekend of Oct. they were carrying them of the piers by the bucket fulls.
I plan on being down that at Cherrygrove that same weekend. I'm staying at the Sea Cabins which is a condo with a private pier just north of Cherrygrove pier. Maybe we can hook up one day if you would like to try the pier thing, doesn't cost anything to fish this pier if you are staying there and quest are allowed. Just shoot me an email.


----------

